# Marine Poser Cashing In



## Gunz (Oct 17, 2014)

Shit like this (almost) makes you long for the days when nobody _wanted_ to be a poser...

http://coralspringstalk.com/former-marine-posing-as-wounded-combat-veteran-9165


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Do organizations not require a DD 214 in order to represent them?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I feel sorrow for the dog.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 17, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Do organizations not require a DD 214 in order to represent them?



I have heard some don't.  Sad but true.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 17, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> I have heard some don't.  Sad but true.



I was the resident "DD214 translator" for one of my offices. Many of the positions there required a copy of it for their application process. I was the "Military Guy" there so I ended up being the only one that could somewhat understand them. If I wasn't there, no one would of had a clue as to what anything on that document meant. 

Many HR departments don't have a clue as to what that paper means. Sad but true. With as many vets as there are today, you would think that they would have some formal training concerning the reading and interpreting of them.


----------



## CDG (Oct 17, 2014)

Fuck this piece of shit.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 17, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I was the resident "DD214 translator" for one of my offices. Many of the positions there required a copy of it for their application process. I was the "Military Guy" there so I ended up being the only one that could somewhat understand them. If I wasn't there, no one would of had a clue as to what anything on that document meant.
> 
> Many HR departments don't have a clue as to what that paper means. Sad but true. With as many vets as there are today, you would think that they would have some formal training concerning the reading and interpreting of them.



There was a thread on here about that some months ago. HR, although no knowing what a "dd214" is should be required by policy or law to ask a vetwran for "documentation".


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2014)

Posers are worse than burned popcorn and Nickelback.


----------



## Brill (Oct 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Posers are worse than burned popcorn and Nickelback.



Tried to agree AND hate but can only mark one.


----------

